# Girls-only soccer leagues post-Roe



## paytoplay (Jul 9, 2022)

Is it appropriate for So Cal clubs to participate in leagues like DPL and GA, that are supposed to be about empowering young women (and lgbt), yet stage events in Texas and Florida? These two states (and a few others) are currently rolling back women’s health and civil rights. What does this say to our girls? I’m sure there would be outcry if race-based discrimination were being reinstated in Texas and Florida. Given that money rules all in the current pay to play youth soccer system, what are the chances these all-girl leagues proactively change their events to be staged in a non-authoritarian, non-discrimination state?


----------



## Soccer929 (Jul 10, 2022)

Why on earth people want to use sports and their children, as a form of political protest is beyond me. Can there be no separation? To each there own I guess. Can’t the kids just be kids and play soccer without all the added pressure. Not knocking ones perspective on things, that’s not my point, just don’t see why this would even need to brought up over kids soccer. Why stop there. Boycott Texas oil, BBQ, no Florida oranges, etc….. 

Didn't expect this to be my first post on a soccer forum.


----------



## crush (Jul 10, 2022)

Soccer929 said:


> Why on earth people want to use sports and their children, as a form of political protest is beyond me. Can there be no separation? To each there own I guess. Can’t the kids just be kids and play soccer without all the added pressure. Not knocking ones perspective on things, that’s not my point, just don’t see why this would even need to brought up over kids soccer. Why stop there. Boycott Texas oil, BBQ, no Florida oranges, etc…..
> 
> Didn't expect this to be my first post on a soccer forum.


Welcome to the Fabulous SoCal Soccer Forum. My first post was going after a dad who was making fun of my 9 year old who cried when she got fouled in the box and then hit her PK for the victory.  It was only about soccer back then and those who club hop for medals.


----------



## Larzby (Jul 10, 2022)

Soccer929 said:


> Why on earth people want to use sports and their children, as a form of political protest is beyond me. Can there be no separation? To each there own I guess. Can’t the kids just be kids and play soccer without all the added pressure. Not knocking ones perspective on things, that’s not my point, just don’t see why this would even need to brought up over kids soccer. Why stop there. Boycott Texas oil, BBQ, no Florida oranges, etc…..
> 
> Didn't expect this to be my first post on a soccer forum.


He's a troll. Ignore him.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 10, 2022)

Soccer929 said:


> Why on earth people want to use sports and their children, as a form of political protest is beyond me. Can there be no separation? To each there own I guess. Can’t the kids just be kids and play soccer without all the added pressure. Not knocking ones perspective on things, that’s not my point, just don’t see why this would even need to brought up over kids soccer. Why stop there. Boycott Texas oil, BBQ, no Florida oranges, etc…..
> 
> Didn't expect this to be my first post on a soccer forum.


If you’re in AYSO, SoCal league, or ECNL, disregard. But, all-female DPL and GA have in the past month, specifically promoted Pride Month, LGBT-“Love is Love”, Biden’s medal of freedom to Megan Rapinoe and Simone Biles, and Juneteenth, via official Instagram. In other words, all-girls sports leagues aligning their mission and values with these political positions and protests.
And, these are leagues that choose their own venues. So, wouldn’t it be consistent for them to practice what they preach, and move their national events to female-friendly states? Where players and families could, with good conscience, spend their thousands of mandatory stay-and-play dollars attending events in a non-hostile environment? Or is their message merely BS club/league marketing and empty words?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 10, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> If you’re in AYSO, SoCal league, or ECNL, disregard. But, all-female DPL and GA have in the past month, specifically promoted Pride Month, LGBT-“Love is Love”, Biden’s medal of freedom to Megan Rapinoe and Simone Biles, and Juneteenth, via official Instagram. In other words, all-girls sports leagues aligning their mission and values with these political positions and protests.
> And, these are leagues that choose their own venues. So, wouldn’t it be consistent for them to practice what they preach, and move their national events to female-friendly states? Where players and families could, with good conscience, spend their thousands of mandatory stay-and-play dollars attending events in a non-hostile environment? Or is their message merely BS club/league marketing and empty words?


But then why are you separating AYSO, SoCal, and ECNL with GA and DPL??? Isn't a girl a girl regardless of what league she plays in?? And why stop there. Let's take a look at the University of Texas Women's Soccer schedule for 2022. They play Utah State, West Virginia, and Iowa State which are states that are pro-life. Should they not play each other now???
Sports and politics do not mix. Never did, never will. Just let them play soccer or any other sport and leave politics out of it.


----------



## Code (Jul 10, 2022)

RedCard said:


> But then why are you separating AYSO, SoCal, and ECNL with GA and DPL??? Isn't a girl a girl regardless of what league she plays in?? And why stop there. Let's take a look at the University of Texas Women's Soccer schedule for 2022. They play Utah State, West Virginia, and Iowa State which are states that are pro-life. Should they not play each other now???
> Sports and politics do not mix. Never did, never will. Just let them play soccer or any other sport and leave politics out of it.


You mean like banning countries from participating in the Olympics because their politics encourage doping?


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jul 10, 2022)

Code said:


> You mean like banning countries from participating in the Olympics because their politics encourage doping?


Interesting comparison.  Isn’t doping illegal by Olympic standards?  How do you compare political views to actual braking do rules?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 10, 2022)

Question are all the Young women pro- choice ? maybe they should be made to answer these questions along with their parents before they can join a team or league.
 Do you feel uncomfortable going to a open carry state ?  Just go to tournaments with states that align with California gun laws .
Pick your subject, Global warming , Covid protocols.


----------



## Code (Jul 10, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Interesting comparison.  Isn’t doping illegal by Olympic standards?  How do you compare political views to actual braking do rules?
> 
> Yes, but Russian politics supports doping of thier athletes.  Therfore, they were not allowed to compete under the flag; the purpose is to apply political pressure for them to stop the practice.  Politics and sports.  Excluding countries from sport competitions during to thier policies and actions is a political tool.  Convincing a community to invest in stadiums and professional teams is a political exercise.  Sports and politics are engrained at the highest levels.  Politics are a part of life in a civilized society; otherwise disagreement is solved with conflict and war.  Political views define the rules, and determine which ones we decide should be broken.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 11, 2022)

Code said:


> You mean like banning countries from participating in the Olympics because their politics encourage doping?


Who was banned from the olympics for doping?

I thought they just had to put on t-shirts that said “not Russia”, and they were good to go.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 11, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Question are all the Young women pro- choice ? maybe they should be made to answer these questions along with their parents before they can join a team or league.
> Do you feel uncomfortable going to a open carry state ?  Just go to tournaments with states that align with California gun laws .
> Pick your subject, Global warming , Covid protocols.


Bubba, these two all-girls leagues make a choice to market their leagues under the banner of “equality, love is love, anti-slavery, freedom, choice, lgbtq rights, women’s rights.” If those words are considered “political”, then nobody put a gun to their head to introduce “politics” into sports. (I personally think it’s about human rights, and hypocrisy, not politics.) However, if I take them at their word, I am going to assume that these beliefs align with their mission and values. Which is why I’m asking if it’s appropriate to be a part of these two leagues and ignore the inconsistency in their stated stance, their blind spot on sending girls to family-unfriendly states Texas and Florida, with which they are deciding to stage most of their events. Must be about the money, then, and not their supposed values. Or maybe they will announce some change soon?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2022)

dad4 said:


> Who was banned from the olympics for doping?
> 
> I thought they just had to put on t-shirts that said “not Russia”, and they were good to go.


Their athletes who were personally implicated were personally banned as well.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Jul 11, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> Is it appropriate for So Cal clubs to participate in leagues like DPL and GA, that are supposed to be about empowering young women (and lgbt), yet stage events in Texas and Florida? These two states (and a few others) are currently rolling back women’s health and civil rights. What does this say to our girls? I’m sure there would be outcry if race-based discrimination were being reinstated in Texas and Florida. Given that money rules all in the current pay to play youth soccer system, what are the chances these all-girl leagues proactively change their events to be staged in a non-authoritarian, non-discrimination state?


As a parent you can make the choice to pull your kid from their team so they don't play there if it is that important to you.


----------



## paytoplayisgood (Jul 11, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> Bubba, these two all-girls leagues make a choice to market their leagues under the banner of “equality, love is love, anti-slavery, freedom, choice, lgbtq rights, women’s rights.” If those words are considered “political”, then nobody put a gun to their head to introduce “politics” into sports. (I personally think it’s about human rights, and hypocrisy, not politics.) However, if I take them at their word, I am going to assume that these beliefs align with their mission and values. Which is why I’m asking if it’s appropriate to be a part of these two leagues and ignore the inconsistency in their stated stance, their blind spot on sending girls to family-unfriendly states Texas and Florida, with which they are deciding to stage most of their events. Must be about the money, then, and not their supposed values. Or maybe they will announce some change soon?


Texas and Flordia are the most family friendly states in the country. Sorry but girls like yours need to learn how to be responsible not be too wild


----------



## Surf Zombie (Jul 12, 2022)

I thought the mods banned all the Covid and political nonsense from this forum? Or at least moved it out of the soccer discussion threads.

It’s beyond me why some people have to inject politics into everything.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2022)

Surf Zombie said:


> I thought the mods banned all the Covid and political nonsense from this forum? Or at least moved it out of the soccer discussion threads.
> 
> It’s beyond me why some people have to inject politics into everything.


The original post is in the wrong section, but it's kind of our own fault for clicking on a thread which contains "Roe" in the title.  We knew it was political trash from the start.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The original post is in the wrong section, but it's kind of our own fault for clicking on a thread which contains "Roe" in the title.  We knew it was political trash from the start.


Clack bait is everywhere again. My wife just made me her famous breakfast tacos. It's truly why I married her dad. I got called about the admin last night for the first time in two years.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 12, 2022)

dad4 said:


> The original post is in the wrong section, but it's kind of our own fault for clicking on a thread which contains "Roe" in the title.  We knew it was political trash from the start.


Got it. There shall be no criticism of GA or DPL, US Soccer, or club soccer, for that matter. Like the GA DOC over there, some of you are real protective of the current system. As I said, if your player is not involved in either league, congratulations. But, I think those with youngers might want to know this information, as it points out the hypocrisy of this branch of youth soccer. Hypocrisy is another word for lies. Get used to it. As if there weren’t reasons enough to avoid the two leagues above! For the youngers, buyer beware.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 12, 2022)

Soccer post-roe makes a lot of sense to me.  

Roe, and fish eggs in general, are a healthy pre-game snack.  Roe are high in Omega-3s and electrolytes, and usually served on a bed of rice to provide the carbs you need.


----------



## dreamz (Jul 12, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> If you’re in AYSO, SoCal league, or ECNL, disregard. But, all-female DPL and GA have in the past month, specifically promoted Pride Month, LGBT-“Love is Love”, Biden’s medal of freedom to Megan Rapinoe and Simone Biles, and Juneteenth, via official Instagram. In other words, all-girls sports leagues aligning their mission and values with these political positions and protests.
> And, these are leagues that choose their own venues. So, wouldn’t it be consistent for them to practice what they preach, and move their national events to female-friendly states? Where players and families could, with good conscience, spend their thousands of mandatory stay-and-play dollars attending events in a non-hostile environment? Or is their message merely BS club/league marketing and empty words?


You could spin this the other way too. If I'm a team in TX that supports the Roe decision then why on earth are we traveling to CA to play? A State that has all of it's politics wrong (in my opinion as a Texan). There are plenty of states that hate the thought of going to CA for a multitude of reasons. The coast of gas, the cost of hotels, the traffic, the politics, you name it. Leagues play were the venues are and where they can get fields that are relatively inexpensive. Events aren't scheduled based on the political views of the parents because, well, that would be ridiculous. 

Even the comments in your post could provoke people into anti-this-or-that responses that are opposite your opinions. Who gets to qualify the messages from those leagues as BS? You? Because you don't support state decisions in FL and TX? That's why you live in CA. You CHOOSE to live in CA. Just like you can CHOOSE whether or not your daughter plays in TX or FL or any of the other 23+ states that don't agree with your position or political views on Roe. 

The bigger question we should all be asking is why is there still a need for national events in all of the ABC leagues? Inflation, gas prices, flight costs, etc. There is no way parents can continue to fund these types of leagues with the status of the economy is post-COVID and with everything else families are faced with these days it will become impossible. 

The question shouldn't be why are leagues choosing TX or FL? The question should be why are we leaving CA at all?

The shift back to local leagues with national championships is coming folks. It won't be much longer.


----------



## crush (Jul 12, 2022)

dreamz said:


> You could spin this the other way too. If I'm a team in TX that supports the Roe decision then why on earth are we traveling to CA to play? A State that has all of it's politics wrong (in my opinion as a Texan). There are plenty of states that hate the thought of going to CA for a multitude of reasons. The coast of gas, the cost of hotels, the traffic, the politics, you name it. Leagues play were the venues are and where they can get fields that are relatively inexpensive. Events aren't scheduled based on the political views of the parents because, well, that would be ridiculous.
> 
> Even the comments in your post could provoke people into anti-this-or-that responses that are opposite your opinions. Who gets to qualify the messages from those leagues as BS? You? Because you don't support state decisions in FL and TX? That's why you live in CA. You CHOOSE to live in CA. Just like you can CHOOSE whether or not your daughter plays in TX or FL or any of the other 23+ states that don't agree with your position or political views on Roe.
> 
> ...


$25K+ this year for Socal Champion family.


----------



## golazo7 (Jul 12, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> Got it. There shall be no criticism of GA or DPL, US Soccer, or club soccer, for that matter. Like the GA DOC over there, some of you are real protective of the current system. As I said, if your player is not involved in either league, congratulations. But, I think those with youngers might want to know this information, as it points out the hypocrisy of this branch of youth soccer. Hypocrisy is another word for lies. Get used to it. As if there weren’t reasons enough to avoid the two leagues above! For the youngers, buyer beware.


Finally … someone in this forum who stands on firm moral ground!!!


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jul 12, 2022)

golazo7 said:


> Finally … someone in this forum who stands on firm moral ground!!!


Yah but who’s morals?


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 13, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Yah but who’s morals?


The same morals of these girls-only leagues looking back at them from the mirror. They’ve been selling themselves as women and lgbt empowering, at the very moment when Texas and Florida are passing laws that are very much anti-women. Then they cut deals sending millions of our dollars to these two anti-player states. Like, if the NBA Finals were held in Mississippi every year.


----------



## dreamz (Jul 13, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> The same morals of these girls-only leagues looking back at them from the mirror. They’ve been selling themselves as women and lgbt empowering, at the very moment when Texas and Florida are passing laws that are very much anti-women. Then they cut deals sending millions of our dollars to these two anti-player states. Like, if the NBA Finals were held in Mississippi every year.


This is the issue. Your beliefs may not be the same as others. And that's ok. Everyone is free to have their own beliefs. The problem is there is no such thing as a 'moderate' liberal or conservative anymore. There is no middle of the aisle. Me personally, I identify as a moderate conservative. I think there are good things and good POV's from both sides but I lean more to the right. But these days, that's not allowed. We are being forced to the far left or the far right and, if we don't agree to disagree with the other extreme then we are harassed, attacked, and accused of being vile human beings. That's not what this country was founded on.

You are free to feel and believe what you want. As am I. If you don't like what a league stands for because it conflicts with your beliefs, then find another league for your child to play in. Don't force your beliefs on others and I won't force my beliefs on you. We are ALL right and we are ALL wrong because we are HUMAN. 

If you are upset about playing in FL or TX, don't go. But don't get upset when others don't want to come play at events in CA if that's what you think should happen. You can always play in leagues that never leave CA if that is where your moral compass keeps you. And that's ok. But don't shame others into feeling that just because they chose to still travel to states that don't share your beliefs that they are morally corrupt or evil people.  

Just be kind to other humans and make choices that are in the best interest of your player and yourself and if you don't want your dollars to go to what you consider anti-player states, then keep your dollars in your pocket and don't go.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jul 13, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> The same morals of these girls-only leagues looking back at them from the mirror. They’ve been selling themselves as women and lgbt empowering, at the very moment when Texas and Florida are passing laws that are very much anti-women. Then they cut deals sending millions of our dollars to these two anti-player states. Like, if the NBA Finals were held in Mississippi every year.


And you sell yourself as a DOC…so who is the hypocrite?  Why should young women suffer by having leagues pull out of those states?  Doesn’t it take more strength to stand in the face of opposition than to hide?


----------



## Happened again (Jul 13, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> And you sell yourself as a DOC…so who is the hypocrite?  Why should young women suffer by having leagues pull out of those states?  Doesn’t it take more strength to stand in the face of opposition than to hide?


@paytoplay is not a DOC, he's likley the same person who sits in the basement and hammers away furiously at a keyboard - likely goes by several names.  100% troll and has been very successful with this thread.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 13, 2022)

Happened again said:


> @paytoplay is not a DOC, he's likley the same person who sits in the basement and hammers away furiously at a keyboard - likely goes by several names.  100% troll and has been very successful with this thread.


100% not the DOC. I’m just representing critics of the pay to play. Still hate paying to play outside of CA. And still got no love for the clubs.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Jul 13, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> 100% not the DOC. I’m just representing critics of the pay to play. Still hate paying to play outside of CA. And still got no love for the clubs.


Sorry….had you confused with….



paytoplayisgood said:


> Hello. I am a DOC of a southwest girls soccer club. If you have any questions about how things work feel free to ask.


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 14, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Sorry….had you confused with….


paytoplay
paytoplayisgood

I'm rooting for the 3rd personality to appear, "PayToPlayIsSometimesOkay" or "PayToPlayIsNeutral"


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 14, 2022)

Technician72 said:


> paytoplay
> paytoplayisgood
> 
> I'm rooting for the 3rd personality to appear, "PayToPlayIsSometimesOkay" or "PayToPlayIsNeutral"


He had me at the word DOC. Or likely he’s a current coach and an aspiring DOC. Way scarier!


----------



## soccer dude (Jul 14, 2022)

paytoplay said:


> If you’re in AYSO, SoCal league, or ECNL, disregard. But, all-female DPL and GA have in the past month, specifically promoted Pride Month, LGBT-“Love is Love”, Biden’s medal of freedom to Megan Rapinoe and Simone Biles, and Juneteenth, via official Instagram. In other words, all-girls sports leagues aligning their mission and values with these political positions and protests.
> And, these are leagues that choose their own venues. So, wouldn’t it be consistent for them to practice what they preach, and move their national events to female-friendly states? Where players and families could, with good conscience, spend their thousands of mandatory stay-and-play dollars attending events in a non-hostile environment? Or is their message merely BS club/league marketing and empty words?


I can't believe you brought in Megan Rapinoe, who I used to respect.  I'm not one for politics but how dare you bring that women into this thread.  She was a good player and I used to love her, but she's a nobody now after kneeling for our national anthem for many games.  Just another example of the brain-washing BLM has posed to our wonderful athletes.  Try that crap in China or Russia and you'll appreciate what US stands for.  A video says a 1,000 words.  



.


----------



## paytoplay (Jul 14, 2022)

soccer dude said:


> I can't believe you brought in Megan Rapinoe, who I used to respect.  I'm not one for politics but how dare you bring that women into this thread.  She was a good player and I used to love her, but she's a nobody now after kneeling for our national anthem for many games.  Just another example of the brain-washing BLM has posed to our wonderful athletes.  Try that crap in China or Russia and you'll appreciate what US stands for.  A video says a 1,000 words.
> 
> 
> 
> .


It’s a free country, and I don’t care what you believe. But, you are unwittingly proving my point: These leagues themselves chose to align their mission and values based on some examples above (that you interpret as political, but these leagues say are self evident human rights). So, I’m simply saying that they should practice what they preach. Otherwise, their marketing and selling themselves is all BS and hypocritical. Especially if your player is a member, you’ve every right to question the league’s decisions. Laws can change quickly in Texas and Florida, and if the clubs allowed free movement, then you could exercise your freedom to leave. But they don’t. Once signed, you are not free. Your player is indentured as a slave would be. Club soccer—1 year a slave.


----------



## crush (Jul 15, 2022)

My hope is that someday we never know any athletes sexuality, political allegiance or religious affiliation ever again. Just sports and nothing else, pretty please.  My dd and my wife went to the World Cup in Canada 2015 and she had so much fun. It was patriotic, inspiring and all of it inspired her to have a dream when she came back. She worked hard for that dream for 2 years and did one heck of a job. However, those at the top have  had a sexual & political angle 100%. I do not push any of my beliefs on my dd. Yes, I have opinions and the poor thing has had to hear my rants at home a few times and that's ok, it's in my house and she does what she wants and they don't always align with what my PERSONAL beliefs are and I would never manipulate, bribe or force her to comply to what I want her to believe. All young girls should feel free to just play ball and not trapped into what others say they should be or not be and that includes leagues. What one has to do in order to play soccer in college and at the highest of levels in our country is flat out wrong and comes across like, "either you do this and that and more of this or your not welcome here" is dangerous and sad all in one. I can say most dd I know just want to ball. I played sports my whole life and I never was faced with these types of pressures to just play hoops or baseball.

Mom & DD in Canada cheering our great country to the World Cup Championship. This is all it should be about and noting else. Asking a 7th grader to support your sexuality and political or religious stance or anything else for that matter is wrong. Please everyone, just play ball and keep the rest at home where it belongs.


----------



## crush (Jul 16, 2022)

I love all men and women. This is not a gay rights issue. I have some very dear gay friends and they think this Coo Coo bird stuff as well. This is about something else and our poor girls are stuck in the middle. I love Lia, but Lia and U of Penn are taking this way too far, moo! I mean, come on man, none of this should be in sport!
*Lia Thomas nominated by University of Pennsylvania for NCAA 'Woman of the Year' award- *

Our girls have no chance to be women of the year if we allow us.


----------

